# Amazing Horse :D



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

SHUT UP WOMAN, GET ON MY HORSE!

You have to watch this video  It will make you laugh.


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

ok.. umm..wow. The first and only thing I was thinking the whole time was "wtf??"


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Yeeeh, its an either ROFL video or a WTF video.


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

ya definitely a "wtf" video for me lol


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA DEFINITELY a ROFLMAO video for me  Although i do have an interesting sense of humour hahahaha thankyou Gidji you just turned my economics study session into a fun one


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Kayty said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA DEFINITELY a ROFLMAO video for me  Although i do have an interesting sense of humour hahahaha thankyou Gidji you just turned my economics study session into a fun one


Glad to know I made someones day  My history teacher actually showed this video to us, and there's actually a pretty deep meaning behind the video. Its to do with women's rights after the decline of the horse for transport.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

**** Someone at my school found this video and EVERY SINGLE KID IN MY SCHOOL has been singing it for the past monthes. haha My class was chaning for gym and i started singing it in the girls changroom and suddenly everyone started singing it with me, haha we wee ten minutes late for gym because all the girls were singing it at the top of our lungs XD


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

Oh, wow. WTF! LOL


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

I.just.couldn't.stop.watching!

bahahahahahaha


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

It is very addictive 
I do believe the best part is when the horse plays the piano.


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

The first reaction is WTF...then watch it again and ROTFL. I kept waiting for it to end. But it didn't as long as I was watching.


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

I don't think it ever ends  Someday I will hi-jack the PA at school and play it endlessly until I get caught.


----------



## paintsrule (Aug 20, 2009)

Yeah, i was like this is very repetitive, when does it end? then I realized the only way to stop the madness was to leave, oh boy.


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

AHhhhh!!!!!! :shock: It's _that_ SONG! :shock: *runs away in horror*
:lol: yeaaah...it's not so funny, but it is kinda entertaining in a very odd sort of way.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, that is kindof a "WTF!? OMG, that's creepy!" type thing for me :?. I think the thing that bugged me the most is that the horse never blinks both eyes at the same time. It reminds me of the banjo playing kid from deliverance (and most of us know how _that _movie turned out) LOL.


----------

